# D.I.Y Easy Humidifier!



## imalizard (Apr 18, 2009)

Well keeping the humidity up in my hermit crab tank was always a hassle and the sand was getting too wet from the spray so I came up with an idea. It's similar to ones on the net but I did it my own way with adjustments






*All you need is:*
some clear tubing
a litre container
an airstone
air pump
soldering iron or drill

First up, make 2 holes on the lid of the container just a bit smaller then the pipe to make it a tight fit.

Now push the tubing through the holes. Make sure 1 tube has an airstone.

Fill the container up with water and have the tube with an airstone underwater and the one without an airstone just out of the water.





Put the tubing in the tank about halfway in the middle of the tank. Tape this to the tank and turn the pump on. You should feel air coming out (it may be a little but its still working).






I found the shorter the tube to the tank the better it works. Also I have the water jug on the top of the tank which is warm and that makes the air coming out warm.

It should look a little like this.









(this is when it was first set up so its not on the heat)

Tell me what you think!

Im sure it would work well with frogs or snakes/lizards that need humidity.

Daniel


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 18, 2009)

Pretty good idea


----------



## imalizard (Apr 18, 2009)

A happy hermit carb!


----------



## imalizard (Apr 18, 2009)

Im sure people could make it look better but this was made in less then 20mins and cost less then $30! So quick, cheap and effective!

Daniel


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey dude thats a cool idea... What sort of humidity gains were you getting from using this method? ie, humidity in your tank before and after putting in the humidifier?


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 19, 2009)

hermit crabs climb?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 19, 2009)

Not a bad humidifier 



bfg23 said:


> hermit crabs climb?


Hermit Crabs are awesome climbers, they love getting high up in an enclosure sometimes.


----------



## imalizard (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah my hermit crabs are always climbing upside down on the vine. 

My humidity was always up and down because of me spraying but this one I can keep it at a steady 70%.

The only bad thing about this is that most airpumps are noisy.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Apr 20, 2009)

Aww the hermit crab is so cute! I had no idea they could climb. I have a problem with the ones in pet shops, because they always have them in these teeny-tiny cages with like 15+ crabs. I once asked a girl working there how long they live for, she said like 3-5 years. I'm sure if properly taken care of they have a longer lifespan than that.

By the way, building your own humidifier was ingenius. Could you build a dehumidifier? If so, what kind of modifications would have to be made?


----------



## ShAdY12 (Apr 20, 2009)

thats genium mate, might have to give it a try


----------



## taylor111 (Apr 20, 2009)

tahnks for the tip mate


----------



## Talanthas (Apr 21, 2009)

Great idea! Not as expensive as using those humidifiers that you can get from the chemist. Although I would suggest you silicone around the hoses to prevent loss from around them.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 21, 2009)

ahh, I get it, it's almost air tight, so the air going, goes out the tube to the hermit crabs.
i'm gonna make one

cheers,
WIll


----------



## imalizard (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, mouse_has_faith, they can live up to 30-50yrs. 

Some silicone around the tubs is good if you didn't have it tight enough. My tubes are in super tight so i didn't use any.

A dehumidifier? Hmm, might have to think about that one.

Yep that's right willia6. Air comes from the air pump into the jug and it goes through the water and it gets humid in the jug and the only way out is through the pipe into the crabitat.

Daniel


----------



## xycom (Apr 21, 2009)

Pretty simple, I like it.

Per


----------

